# MAC - Most counterfeited brand to reach NZ



## anita22 (Oct 2, 2009)

Just saw this interesting piece in the NZ Herald to share with my fellow Kiwis. I've noticed there's more and more fake MAC on TradeMe, but it seems to be an even bigger problem than I thought!

Source: NZherald.co.nz
* Buyers warned on hidden risks in fake cosmetics  *

* 4:00AM* Saturday Oct 03, 2009
By Isaac Davison





*Jodie Matthews shows fake (left) and genuine MAC products (right). Photo / Martin Sykes*


 Designer make-up bought online is fake and could be dangerous to buyers' health, say the New Zealand Customs Service.
Customs officials have reported a growing trade in fake MAC cosmetics products coming into the country in the last six months.
The counterfeit make-up is made in China or Thailand and sold on Trade Me and in small market stalls.
Customs Manager Investigations Mark Day said because the printed country of origin or ingredients in the products were often unclear, it was difficult to confirm whether the make-up was fit for use.
"[It] could contain potentially harmful chemicals. Particularly concerning are the fake eye shadows and eye liners. Using counterfeit products on an area as sensitive as the eyes poses a real health concern," he said.
MAC has overtaken hair product company GHD as the most counterfeited brand to reach New Zealand shores. A year ago, GHD reported an increasing trade in the company's fake hair straighteners, which were also deemed dangerous to consumers.
MAC Cosmetics brand general manager Jodie Matthews said the company had worked with Customs to help them identify counterfeit products.
"Some are obviously not genuine to the naked eye, but others look very genuine, with only tiny differences in font or size."
She said if a brush tip normally selling for $90 was on sale for $20, it was probably too good to be true.
"MAC brushes are all handmade ... so they are high-quality items that last for years. Factory manufactured brushes tend to lose hairs easily and fall apart very quickly."
She said the large-scale and often sophisticated imitation was flattering.
"But when the product is something you put on your face, we do have some concern for what the consumer is getting."
Ms Matthews said there was some frustration for the brand because a huge amount of research and development was put into each range, yet knock-offs made of inferior materials often fetched a price on Trade Me which was higher than the retail price.
MAC said consumers could ensure a product was genuine by obtaining it from certified retailers.
Mr Day said Customs was concerned about the wide variety of industries that had become the subject of counterfeit activity.
Medicines, food products and toys were all commonly copied. As well as infringing on copyright, all these products posed a threat to public health and safety, said Mr Day.
Customs intercepted hundreds of items every week and the content of its haul continually changed.
Replica Nike shoes, Disney toys, Nokia cellphones, along with GHD and MAC products, were the most popular counterfeit items. A year ago, counterfeit Louis Vuitton and Abercrombie and Fitch bags dominated the market.


*COUNTERFEIT*
Most common fake goods seized at New Zealand borders:
*** Nike shoes
*** Disney toys
*** Nokia cellphones
*** GHD hair straighteners
*** MAC makeup products


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 2, 2009)

Grrrr.. This is just sad


----------



## panda0410 (Oct 3, 2009)

Its hardly surprising. And IMHO MAC should be doing more. Its one thing for the company to complain about conterfeits and damage to retail point sale of authentic goods, yet overall ignore tools that would allow them to have greater control on the end point sale of counterfeit items ~ like VERO on ebay... JMHO.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Oct 5, 2009)

there is fake MAC everywhere on trademe, but then there are some real gems on there too (rare items etc) and everytime that i report it, trademe never seem to do anything about it anyway.


----------

